# How Common Are School Shootings..........



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Schools are stocking up on M16's and modified grenade launchers and holding drills involving shooting blanks in middle and high school hallways, but is the risk really worth the expense and possibility of preemptively traumatizing children?

Surely even one such incident is too high, but with nearly 106,000 public and private schools in the U.S., there were shootings at only 0.009% of schools since December 2012.
How Common Are School Shootings? | Cato @ Liberty


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

In Gwinnett County, GA., we held Active Shooter Response Training throughout this past summer (while there was no school in session). The primary goal of this training was to help the Police and Fire Departments (Paramedics) learn to work together in an Active Shooter situation. You may scoff at the possibility of it ever happening, but with the 4th largest school system in the US, Gwinnett County decided it was worth the expense and effort. While the training really did nothing additional to prevent a situation, at least the Police and Fire Departments have a better idea how to respond in the most efficient way to neutralize a shooter and to get the most aid to persons caught up in the situation.

One of the most important things learned over the summer was that Police radios work in a very spotty fashion within a large school, while the Fire Department radios worked fine. We learned there needs to be an emphasis placed on better radio communication, and that Police radio has some improving in it's future.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

According to the Scottsman Actor Neeson a school shooting happens every hour on the hour.
He doesn't feel safe here in America! He does like our money however!


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

They are nowhere near as common as gun control advocates want us to believe. More people are killed in car accidents than guns. In fact, there have been more people killed in car accidents from 1950 to date than in all wars ever fought. But we don't see car control advocates trying to ban high performance cars.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

shootbrownelk said:


> According to the Scottsman Actor Neeson a school shooting happens every hour on the hour.
> He doesn't feel safe here in America! He does like our money however!


If he doesn't feel safe here in America, he should go home. He's another two faced player who makes huge bucks off pandering violence to the masses but says he abhors it. Hipocrite.

If you removed the advertising banners that say "gun free zone" from schools and had security officers on campus, you wouldn't have issues like this, or at least their frequency would be greatly diminished. Even increased police presence locally won't help the situation, as police still need to respond from afar and there is a certain amount of time during which a lot of bad stuff can happen. You can diminish that time by having an on campus, in building armed security presence. Many would be shooters could be deterred if they knew they were certain to be met with equal or superior armed resistance. That's why they pick soft targets like schools to begin with, the great likelihood that there will be no armed resistance.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

shootbrownelk said:


> According to the Scottsman Actor Neeson a school shooting happens every hour on the hour.
> He doesn't feel safe here in America! He does like our money however!


His actual quote (from the RightWing News site) was :"Every day we're seeing some kid running rampant in a school. "

Not exactly "every hour on the hour...." And it's from a non-lib'rul source. 

<cough> "Scotsman" <cough> They're very sensitive over there.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

RK3369 said:


> If he doesn't feel safe here in America, he should go home.
> 
> <Major snip>


Agreed.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Most actors, and liberals, say what is popular at the time b/c they have no real moral compass. They just want and need to sell their movies or agenda for personal gain.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

GCBHM said:


> Most actors, and liberals, say what is popular at the time b/c they have no real moral compass. They just want and need to sell their movies or agenda for personal gain.


Gonna take issue with that a little - not because I resemble that remark, but because we see above ^^^ in shootbrownelk's post (#3), a large exaggeration, not from a liberal or an actor. You need to broaden your net to include EVERYONE.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Well I can't include everyone. Perhaps it should be noted that those who do not always tell the whole truth are liberals? Or are those called lib'ruls?


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

GCBHM said:


> Well I can't include everyone. Perhaps it should be noted that those who do not always tell the whole truth are liberals? Or are those called lib'ruls?


Hah! You wish .... Is Rush L a Lib'rul?


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> Hah! You wish .... Is Rush L a Lib'rul?


I think so. Anyone who is that far one way or the other is a liberal as far as I am concerned. Limbaugh, O'Reily, Maher, Stewart, artists...scum.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

GCBHM said:


> I think so. Anyone who is that far one way or the other is a liberal as far as I am concerned. Limbaugh, O'Reily, Maher, Stewart, artists...scum.


That, if I may say so, is a pretty Liberal interpretation...


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Now you've gone to meddling.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

GCBHM said:


> Now you've gone to meddling.


Hah! The Truth As I See It is never "meddling". You included "artists" which is WAY too close to Yacht Designers for comfort....


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Ooooooooh, I see...mwhahahahahaaaaa...


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Are we still talkin bout school shootings? :watching:

If so, I was in one once. A school I mean, not a school shooting.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> Are we still talkin bout school shootings? :watching:
> 
> If so, I was in one once. A school I mean, not a school shooting.


Just keep eating the popcorn, p'tropper.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I remember being in school and there was a whole bunch of kids shooting their guns and the teachers were watching to see who would win. I did not win the turkey.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

tony pasley said:


> I remember being in school and there was a whole bunch of kids shooting their guns and the teachers were watching to see who would win. I did not win the turkey.


Yup. I was on my school rifle team for 4 years, and the college team after that. Different times....


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

Liam Neeson is NOT Scottish, he's Irish he was born in the same city as my paternal grandfather (gag). He is a class A hypocrite since he makes his living using guns and showing violence is the way to get things done. I now have ZERO respect for him or should I say I have as much respect for him as I do the pretender in the White House.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

SailDesign said:


> Yup. I was on my school rifle team for 4 years, and the college team after that. Different times....


Oh yeah.....well when I was in the 4th grade, I was Captain of my school crossing guard patrol force. :smt1099


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> His actual quote (from the RightWing News site) was :"Every day we're seeing some kid running rampant in a school. "
> 
> Not exactly "every hour on the hour...." And it's from a non-lib'rul source.
> 
> <cough> "Scotsman" <cough> They're very sensitive over there.


 My sarcasm gun was set on stun. Sorry if you didn't see that.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

shootbrownelk said:


> My sarcasm gun was set on stun. Sorry if you didn't see that.


Sorry, mistook sarcasm for hyperbole - it's more common here.


----------

